# Petit problème avec Instagram



## Hiwako (13 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour bonjour,
J'ai un problème avec Instagram, lorsque je l'ouvre tout va bien je peux naviguer dessus mais lorsque je veux faire une photo ou en publier une : écran noir, l'application se ferme. Sauriez-vous à quoi c'est du ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------

